# Deputy Richard "Rick" Jerome Daly



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Richard "Rick" Jerome Daly

Clayton County Sheriff's Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Wednesday, July 20, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 55
Tour of Duty: 25 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: July 20, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: In custody

Deputy Daly was shot and killed while executing a traffic stop near the intersection of East Fayetteville and Walker roads. A fugitive squad in an unmarked car identified a teenage suspect wanted on armed robbery charges and called on Deputy Daly in his marked cruiser to execute the traffic stop around 3pm. As Daly approached the passenger side of the vehicle where the suspect was, the suspect exited the vehicle and fired multiple shots that struck Daly around his body armor. Deputy Daly was transported to the hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

The suspect fled the scene and remained at large for several hours before he was captured by a tactical team with the aid of a K9.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Clayton County Sheriff's Department
9157 Tara Boulevard
Jonesboro, GA 30236

Phone: (770) 471-1122


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Daly


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

